# Forget to weight the nose?



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I do it occasionally. I'm building R/M's 1/32 F-15E as an Isreali F-15I using the Meteor conversion and IsraDecals. I realsized right after I put the landing gear on that I'd forgotten to weight the nose, and it tottered likt a see saw on its main wheels. But the fuselage was all sealed up already!

Solution? The Strike Eagel carries a LOT of bombs. I built every bomb that hangs in front of the center of gravity with as much lead shot in it as I could stuff. (I mounted CBUs 'cause they have more internal volume).

It works! I have a nosewheel-sitter now.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Good fix. I did a B-25 once without the weight. Ended up dropping glue soaked bbs through an opening in the back and let them roll towards the nose. After awhile I had enough in there to keep the front end down and didn't even have a rattle. DOH! rr


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

We had a prototype model all done, decals, paint, the works. Set it on it's wheels and WHOOPS it tipped back on the tail booms.

In this case, the designer had to cut a hole under the nose/canopy and drop in lead weights till it sat right, patch the hole, and do all the clean-up from there.

Expensive mistake on a one-of-three prototype. The production version will be suitably weighted.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I ordered those pre made nose weights for my 1/48 B-24J ....and later realized that they are meant to be placed in an area that I plan on adding detail to ...DOH!

The only thing I can think of now is to display the finished model on a thin display base that the front tire can hook into somehow.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pin the tires to the base? Drill holes up into the tires and down into the base and glue that puppy down.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Before the front tire ( that is resin and weighted ) is painted and mounted to the strut, I would just drill a hole in the bottom then add a thin piece of plastic accross half of the hole.....then on the base a small bent brass rod would hook the bottom the wheel nice and snug.

I hate the idea of a 1/48 Bomber with a 27 inch wingspan permantly mounted to a base....Diorama or not.

In fact .....because the main wings fit so nice to begin with and with some magic sculpt I may make the wings removable so I can store it and get it to contests easier....maybe.


----------

